# Time to upgrade drivers



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

bthesparky said:


> Started out apprenticeship with Klein. Great tools beat the absolute crap outta them and had to replace. I made the huge mistake of buying a set of ideal's on sale at Lowes. Needless to say a month in every straight blade driver was twisted. Thinkin' about going the way of Klein again but looking for suggestions. I work mostly industrial but do alot of commercial and resi as well. Thanks!


Milwaukee, available at Big Box, about $8 each, won't be going back to Klein any time soon.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bthesparky said:


> Started out apprenticeship with Klein. Great tools beat the absolute crap outta them and had to replace. I made the huge mistake of buying a set of ideal's on sale at Lowes. Needless to say a month in every straight blade driver was twisted. Thinkin' about going the way of Klein again but looking for suggestions. I work mostly industrial but do alot of commercial and resi as well. Thanks!


I use a mix of wiha, felo and bahco. The bahco has the nicest tip for #2 robertson I have ever had.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep, I agree. Just bought the Milwaukee set a couple of weeks ago. I love them, especially the ecx(?) drivers.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have no complaints about my wera's


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I twist my Klein straightblade ones pretty easily. Don't bother, I'd say.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> I have no complaints about my wera's


Never heard of them. have a wierd looking handle, but that might be a good thing. What set is the crowd favorite?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

bthesparky said:


> Never heard of them. have a wierd looking handle, but that might be a good thing. What set is the crowd favorite?


I have the stainless with laser tips and the Kraftform Kompakt. The grips are really nice and the tips really bite into screws.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

If you don't like round shanks (I don't) this is another option.

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Kraftfor...UTF8&coliid=I1FSCVL2BJ6EHM&colid=9RCJXP18AQJ0


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

bthesparky said:


> Never heard of them. have a wierd looking handle, but that might be a good thing. What set is the crowd favorite?


I like greenlee drivers personally. Good drivers great price. But eventually I will get some wera drivers to try them out. They look very comfortable and I have not once heard a bad review on them. I also have a milwaukee set and they are pretty nice. But about $45 for a set of 8 can't buy them individually from what I've seen. Klein, not so good. Although I still use a klein phillips but I think I bought that before they totally went downhill. You can't chip a greenlee flat head though (I beat the hell out of things with mine) and the edges will not bend and the nut drivers have a fatter handle than klein's which is better


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm assuming the posidrive ones will fit philips head screws?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

bthesparky said:


> i'm assuming the posidrive ones will fit philips head screws?


No, they fit posidriv screws. I mean they may fit but they won't function well I don't think. I'm pretty sure posidriv is a european thing.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bthesparky said:


> i'm assuming the posidrive ones will fit philips head screws?





> Phillips screwdrivers will fit in and turn Pozidriv screws, but will cam out if enough torque is applied, potentially damaging the screw head. *The marker lines on a Pozidriv screwdriver will not fit a Phillips screw correctly, and are likely to slip or tear out the screw head.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_screw_drives


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Robertson screws, and drivers..... Best.:thumbup:


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

For those in Canada, how do you find Mastercraft drivers? I have a wera insulated set that has been put away in favor of MC drivers. They are a bit of a drop in quality, but carry a full lifetime warranty, no questions asked (Similar to how Craftsmen used to be). I really only use the Weras now for occasional live DC work at Telus sites.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...tercraft+Screwdriver+Set,+40-pc.jsp?locale=en

Less than 20 bucks on sale.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

How bout these bad boys or should I say girls???


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Elec-Tech said:


> How bout these bad boys or should I say girls???


 Jesus Christ, last time I saw a toy that feminine it was sitting in the drawer of her nightstand.... :whistling2:

_Zwodubber_, are the tips of the Weras actually laser-etched with ridges?

-John


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Elec-Tech said:


> View attachment 8942
> 
> 
> 
> How bout these bad boys or should I say girls???


LMAO...that's what all those fancy looking screwdrivers remind me of...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bthesparky said:


> i'm assuming the posidrive ones will fit philips head screws?


I carry both pozi and phillips, they are different heads really, you get more torque without on a pozi with a pozi compared to a phillips on a pozi and they dont strip out.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think anyone who is twisting their blades if probably not using the correct size screw driver. I've used most of the brands and have no problem with them. I use mostly Klein screw drivers right now as they are inexpensive, available and work well. I've never bent a Klein screwdriver when using the right size. On the other hand I had a 9/16th Klein nut driver snap in half from just hand tightening. I have some fancy Milwaukee bits for my drill. Not impressed. Maybe their screw drivers are better?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

> I think anyone who is twisting their blades if probably not using the correct size screw driver.
> 
> 
> > agree: use the right "size" tool for the job.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> > I think anyone who is twisting their blades if probably not using the correct size screw driver.
> >
> >
> > > agree: use the right "size" tool for the job.
> > ...


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I think anyone who is twisting their blades if probably not using the correct size screw driver. I've used most of the brands and have no problem with them. I use mostly Klein screw drivers right now as they are inexpensive, available and work well. I've never bent a Klein screwdriver when using the right size. On the other hand I had a 9/16th Klein nut driver snap in half from just hand tightening. I have some fancy Milwaukee bits for my drill. Not impressed. Maybe their screw drivers are better?


Just returned a Klein 9/16 a few weeks back myself. Snapped right at the bottom where the socket meets the shaft.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Big John said:


> _Zwodubber_, are the tips of the Weras actually laser-etched with ridges?
> 
> -John



Yes. I watched a co worker struggle with a screw and his driver would just keep flying loose when he applied full force. I said try one of these (I had just got them) and he had the screw out right away. The etching grips in the screw to prevent slippage. 

Now that I have used them very often I cant go back to a standard tip.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

EBFD6 said:


> Yep, I agree. Just bought the Milwaukee set a couple of weeks ago. I love them, especially the ecx(?) drivers.


Tryin' out the milwaukee's so far so good. Sent some feedback to milwaukee that they should come out with a rapid driver with the ECX tip. I don't know about anybody else, but i'd buy it in a heart beat. straight tips slip and philips strips out the screw when using rapid drivers. Oh and as for using the right size tool for the job. I'm sure many would have used the pry bar sized straight blade to remove a 10/32 screw. Coal dust has habit of seizing stuff bad.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

bthesparky said:


> Tryin' out the milwaukee's so far so good. Sent some feedback to milwaukee that they should come out with a rapid driver with the ECX tip. I don't know about anybody else, but i'd buy it in a heart beat. straight tips slip and philips strips out the screw when using rapid drivers. Oh and as for using the right size tool for the job. I'm sure many would have used the pry bar sized straight blade to remove a 10/32 screw. Coal dust has habit of seizing stuff bad.


What's a rapid driver? They make them for your impact driver.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

mikestew said:


> For those in Canada, how do you find Mastercraft drivers? I have a wera insulated set that has been put away in favor of MC drivers. They are a bit of a drop in quality, but carry a full lifetime warranty, no questions asked (Similar to how Craftsmen used to be). I really only use the Weras now for occasional live DC work at Telus sites.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/HandTools/ScrewdriverSets/PRD~0573507P/Mastercraft+Screwdriver+Set%2C+40-pc.jsp?locale=en
> 
> Less than 20 bucks on sale.


I've never had problems with their drivers. I use some of their older style robertson in my Saturday tool bag.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I have posted about these before. they are craftsman. As long as you dont lose them, you will never have to buy them again. Not a bad deal for 30 bucks. They also have nut drivers with the same handles


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> What's a rapid driver? They make them for your impact driver.


I think he is talking about offset screw driver style. Like this


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Elec-Tech said:


> View attachment 8942
> 
> 
> 
> How bout these bad boys or should I say girls???


I don't those would EVER get stolen from my bag.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

That's It? said:


> I think he is talking about offset screw driver style. Like this


Oh yeah, ever since somebody called those a "weaky weak" on one of these threads that's all I know them by now. Makes too much sense not to.
I bet that would make a good weaky weak though now that I think about it.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

Acadian9 said:


> I've never had problems with their drivers. I use some of their older style robertson in my Saturday tool bag.


I have Wera and Wiha for work and Mastercraft drivers for at home use. I still have a number of them from when my dad gave me a set about 18 years ago. Last Friday I went into CDN tire with 2 of them, a Torx which I used instead of an allen wrench  and a slot which was chipped then reground but still not very good. I was told to go grab new ones, they took my phone number so they could pull up my info and I was off. I did pick up some channellocks because they were 30% off as well.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Oh yeah, ever since somebody called those a "weaky weak" on one of these threads that's all I know them by now. Makes too much sense not to.
> I bet that would make a good weaky weak though now that I think about it.


"Squeaky squeak"?

Rapidrivers are fantastic for trimming out. They do tend to squeak over time if they haven't been oiled.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> "Squeaky squeak"?
> 
> Rapidrivers are fantastic for trimming out. They do tend to squeak over time if they haven't been oiled.


Yeah same concept. They said because when you use it it goes: weak, weak


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

Voltech said:


> I have posted about these before. they are craftsman. As long as you dont lose them, you will never have to buy them again. Not a bad deal for 30 bucks. They also have nut drivers with the same handles


Those are the same as the Husky Pro drivers at Home Depot. Made by Western Forge I believe.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Elec-Tech said:


> Those are the same as the Husky Pro drivers at Home Depot. Made by Western Forge I believe.


Kind of, the craftsman brand are still made in USA, but husky's are made in taiwan or china, though same design.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Kind of, the craftsman brand are still made in USA, but husky's are made in taiwan or china, though same design.


The Husky Pro drivers are made in the USA. Not really a bad set for the price.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Elec-Tech said:


> The Husky Pro drivers are made in the USA. Not really a bad set for the price.


In my local stores they are all foreign made. I checked because they looked identical to the craftsman at Sears.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Elec-Tech said:


> The Husky Pro drivers are made in the USA. Not really a bad set for the price.


:thumbup: yes they are



Frasbee said:


> In my local stores they are all foreign made. I checked because they looked identical to the craftsman at Sears.


if you look at the husky drivers you will see a WF on them that stands for Western Forge. They make both the plastic handled and pro line craftsmans and husky drivers. The more you know :thumbsup: also Wetern Forge is owned by Ideal Industries so any USA made Craftsman and Husky is Ideal made :thumbup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

OH and Ideal has also purchased Pratt-Read and SK. From what I have read and been told by reps and calling there customer support they are moving to 100% Made in the USA. All there screwdrivers, nutdrivers and pliers are Made in the USA as is there data comm tools


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bduerler said:


> :thumbup: yes they are
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at the husky drivers you will see a WF on them that stands for Western Forge. They make both the plastic handled and pro line craftsmans and husky drivers. The more you know :thumbsup: also Wetern Forge is owned by Ideal Industries so any USA made Craftsman and Husky is Ideal made :thumbup:


I don't know what else to tell you guys none of the husky branded drivers in my area are made in USA, otherwise I wouldn't make the longer trip to Sears.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I don't know what else to tell you guys none of the husky branded drivers in my area are made in USA, otherwise I wouldn't make the longer trip to Sears.


maybe home crapo just doesnt like you :laughing:


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

I just recently got a new job, and some of the supplied drivers are Wera. I can't speak for durability, etc, as I've only been at this job for 4 days now, but I will say that I really like the shape of the handles. They just seem to fit my hands very well, and they let you spin them easily with the butt in your hand, yet you still get a good grip on the handle when you need to tighten something down.

*edit*
I like them well enough that I think I'm gonna order a set of the stainless ones from Sears http://www.sears.com/wera-12-pc-stainless-steel-screwdriver-set-with-laser/p-00980872000P


----------



## catfishjack (Sep 4, 2011)

a screwdrivers a screwdriver. i like the ones that come with slotted tips. phillips works good too. sometimes ill even use a square tip.


----------



## catfishjack (Sep 4, 2011)

a screwdrivers a screwdriver. i like the ones with slotted tips. phillips works good too. sometimes i'll use one with a square tip


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You guys were right, I was wrong. I was at home depot today and checked the packages and their home depot branded drivers were made in USA. So now it's got me wondering if I was thinking about Lowe's brand?

Anyway, taking a closer look, the chroming looked a higher quality than what I had bought from them 4 years ago when I first started. Those screwdrivers didn't last me more than a month so I never looked at them again. Maybe they're a better quality now.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Anyway, taking a closer look, the chroming looked a higher quality than what I had bought from them 4 years ago when I first started. Those screwdrivers didn't last me more than a month so I never looked at them again. Maybe they're a better quality now.


How did you break a driver in under a month? I've never broken one while using it properly.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Acadian9 said:


> How did you break a driver in under a month? I've never broken one while using it properly.


Didn't "break" but worn very quickly. The phillips became deformed and the flatheads became round.

This was 4 years ago I just knew enough not to buy that brand again, all of the drivers (klein and wera) I bought since then have lasted just fine.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Didn't "break" but worn very quickly. The phillips became deformed and the flatheads became round.
> 
> This was 4 years ago I just knew enough not to buy that brand again, all of the drivers (klein and wera) I bought since then have lasted just fine.


Ah got ya. :thumbsup:


----------

